# Use of Loupe with Canon 450D for Makers Marks (Jewelry)



## ken450d (Aug 2, 2012)

Everyone,

I need to get clear shots of makers marks, hallmarks, and karat stampings on various pieces of jewelry I have acquired. 

I have a Canon 450D and am using a 18-55mm EF-S lens for the closeups. I cannot afford a dedicated macro lens at this point.

As an option, I have read that some have used loupes or large stamp magnifiers to take such aforementioned pictures. Has anyone done this, and if so may I ask what size / magnification you used?

Thank You,

Ken450D


----------

